# Eclipse Update - Workaround für No repository found containing…



## TF135 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo, also ich bin fast verzweifelt - ich wollte Eclipse Plugin updaten, mit solchen UML-Tools. Tja gesagt getan und ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "No repository found containing…". Da bin ich ja nun nicht der Einzigste ... ein wenig gegoogelt und ich hab das gefunden:

Eclipse 3.4 Plugin Problem: “No repository found containing…” - jars.de - Java und Technologie

So und jetzt wirds fragwürdig und doof ... im passenden Ordner sind bei mir 3 Dateien:
org.eclipse.equinox.p2.artifact.repository.prefs
org.eclipse.equinox.p2.metadata.repository.prefs
org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs

das is schonmal eine Datei mehr wie erwartet, naja egal, trotzdem ein Versuch (alle 3 Dateien gelöscht) - Ergebnis ich bekomm am Ende die selbe Fehlermeldung wie vorher. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## nocturn (22. Mai 2009)

Hast du im System ein Gateway/Proxy der Eclipse nicht bekannt ist?


----------



## TF135 (22. Mai 2009)

öhm nö, nich daß ich wüßte ... Witz bei alle dem ist aber daß vor ein paar Tagen Jigloo oder wie das heißt, problemlos installiert wurde ... hab sogar nochmal Eclipse auf nem anderen Rechner "jungfreulich" installiert ... mein Gateway findet der I-Explorer ja normal von allein, kann ich aber mal porbieren


----------

